# Verbal Dogs



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

Do your dogs growl, expressing their "feelings?" My dog growls or "talks to us" when she does not want to be moved or doesn't want to play if she's tired. I don't think that my dog would ever bite, but i'm wondering if i am naive. I'm also wondering if others ever behave this way?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If Shelby is very tired, she gets cranky and will give a little growl, but nothing aggressive. It's just a "let me alone, I want to sleep" growl. She never does more than that.

When Kodi wants attention, he will either bark, or give out a weird little moan. He will bark to let us know if the cat gets locked in a room. He is the guardian of the house.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How old is your dog? Is she young enough that you could curb this talk if you chose? My Hav only barks when my son comes in at an unexpected hour, like 20 year olds are known to do, or when he is very excited such as while I am vaccuuming. No growling from him. We had a Cairn who would growl under similar situations as you mentioned when he was younger. To tell you the truth, it just got worse when he got older and he did occasionally "snap" at us, but never hurt us. If I had it to do over again, I would have curbed that behavior when he was younger.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi ellasmom and welcome to the forum. 
My Bugsy is a happy go lucky Hav and isn't very verbal. But on occasion when he is sleeping and doesn't want to be disturbed, he will growl. I don't tolorate my dogs growling at me for any reason, so I will promptly turn him on his back, look him straight in the eyes and growl a very low no. He gets the point right away.  

How old is Ella? It might be a teenage stage she is in.  Also, please post pictures, we are crazy about pictures, lots and lots of them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds to me like Ella thinks she is the top dog in your home (not you). I may be misunderstanding things by your short description, but I would recommend that you challenge her on her growling at you if she is doing it in a threatening way during the day.

I have one that used to grumble when she was young if she was asleep on the bed and one of us disturbed her rest by moving our feet into "her" area. It was more of a "aw, man, you woke me up and I'm irritated" kind of sound, not a threat.

That same one will also vocally protest when I am teaching her something new or asking her to do a trick that she doesn't really want to do. She will make a sound of protest (more of a whine) and then will do it, and will sigh very loud that she just _had _to do such an lowly thing like lay down. She is always glad for the reward later (treat or praise), but she makes me laugh when she gets vocal.

By the way, that same one that I have that is vocal will NOT bark. She would much rather talk to express her emotions.

She will also make it very clear when she does not like a person. She's even gone so far as to sit down and turn her back to them, refusing to look, even if they have a treat. She's a true diva.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ella sounds exactly like my Lily. She is almost 4years old and has been VERY vocal all her life. She makes funny growling sounds when you wake her, or move her when she is sleeping/. It is never agressive but she wants you to know she is not that happy. She will growl/whine if she throws a toy to you and you dont see that she wants to play. And she lets out these moans/whines in the kitchen when she wants to get fed. She gets fed at 4pm - no compromising - but sometimes will sit and whine from 2-4 pm. But when she is told NO she will come and sit by you. I love that she is vocal, as we are able to know what she wants - she barks to go out to go potty, or when one of the other two have done something wrong!! - she is a big tattletail!!!
Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My Cooper talks, but only with one person. He has a best friend we call Cowboy John. They are the closest thing to soulmates I've ever seen. Maybe it's John's voice, I don't know, but John will talk to Cooper, and Cooper will try soooo hard to talk back. This often turns to forceful growling and excited barking. Sometimes John will growl back at him and Cooper will just bounce around growling even more. They simply adore each other, I've never seen anything like it before.

He tries so hard to talk to John you'd swear he's going to start speaking at any moment, but John's the only one Cooper is interested in talking to


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel is very vocal! She let's you know when she wants something. Kinda handy when you are so small  Sometimes when you go to move her or carry her she makes a grunting noise. It is very funny and we laugh when she does it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, neat story about Cooper and Cowboy John! The image captioned that connection too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beverly, Cool picture!!!!!! Is that Cowboy John and Cooper?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That is John and Cooper in my house  John is one of those guys that rarely smiles in public, that most people know as pretty serious, but once he and Cooper get together it's all baby talk (even if it's even in a really gruff tone!) and smiles! I want to get more pictures of them together so bad, but he hates having his picture taken. (especially smiling!) He's a bit of a celebrity in our particular sport and it would ruin his image he says! LOL

My husband used a something on Paint Shop Pro for the color effects, I think it was called Color Book. It looks neat printed out.

John has ranched his whole life, and always had both working dogs and companion dogs, but he has never had a relationship with an animal like he has with Cooper, I wish I could really capure that on film.

Beverly


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote growls sometimes when we're playing...if I'm holding him down and wrestling or if I'm trying to take his ball away. He nipped at me once when I took his ball away and I promptly disciplined him..but other than that he only ever growls when we're playing. No barking unless one of the neighbors dogs is around.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy has growled in play from day one. I used to try and correct it, but she's never shown any aggression. She will let me take the toy away without any problem. Truthfully, I don't like the growling because I think it sounds like she's aggressive. But, I don't know how to change it as it seems to be her way of communicating during play with her toys. Anyway, she never seems aggressive in any way, so maybe I shouldn't worry about it. She only barks for attention once in awhile.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sedona will get growly sometimes when she's really sleepy and doesn't want to be moved. It's never threatening. No raising of lips or showing of teeth, just more of a talky growl that says "oh, please don't move me, I'm comfy and tired." (note: we move her anyway if we need to)

When she was a baby, she would growl and raise her lips any time anyone would give her a hug. We very quickly put a stop to that behavior because we felt it could escalate into nipping or snapping if we let her get away with it. 

We don't mind the talky growlies though. It's kind of cute and a part of her personality. She's a sweetheart and sometimes its as though she does try to talk.

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

In reading all the posts, it seems they have this trait in common also. They don't like to be annoyed if they are tired, or sleeping. I'm the same way


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo only growled when he was just in his "teenage" stage before his neutering when he was trying to guard is greenie from my daughter. I immediately put him on his back infront of her and challenged him and growled. He has not done that since and he never growls. He grunts if we pick him up when he is full or whines when he needs the bathroom. The only time he will do the excited growl is when he does his daily RLH or is playing fetch. He barks very rarely and if he does, it is only when he is really excited or frightened.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

45
Gucci has done the same thing, growling when being disturbed when she's sleeping TWICE! Both times I gave her a very firm "mothers hold" and told her "NO". I think she's gotten the hint that its not okay, because it hasn't happened in about 2-3 weeks. It was a little disturbing, I'll admit. But now that I see its a fairly common trait, I'm not so worried about it. I have moved her while she's sleeping since then and she hasn't growled, but I know she doesn't like to be disturbed!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both my boys growl when they play--- it's more of a throat noise than a real growl. I've only seen Cash give a warning growl when he was a little puppy and it was in one of those moments that he just dropped and fell asleep right where he was and Jasper was pawwing him to play-- he whispered a hardly perceptible ghhrrrrr just enough to tell Jasper he was really, really, played out. 

Jasper will also do a little growl before he barks. We are working on that.


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

thank you everyone for sharing your experiences. ella has always expressed her displeasure when awoken from sleep. she also expresses herself when she does not want to be moved. for example if i am holding her and go to hand her over to another family member. she is very definite. we correct her right away, but it is a bit disconcerting that she communicates so much. i never knew dogs to interact this way. again, my thanks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty, 13 weeks, grawls and barks when playing, and is very vocal at other times. She barks to get me off the couch to the floor to play with her. She barks to go out. She barks at anything that moves when she is out side. Grawls at her own reflection at night in the windows. Never grawls when picked up sleepy or not , I too would never allow her to do this. I thought Havanese were a rather quiet breed, but not Smarty.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky is like Smarty, not a very quiet Hav.  We LOVE his 'talk' though, like when he brings you a toy and is waiting so patiently for you to notice so you can play fetch with him. After some time, he'll 'gurgle' and speak with throaty sounds. It's adorable!! I reward it by turning my attention to him because I much prefer this 'talking' than his constant barking at anything that makes a sound or moves! 

When Ricky's asleep and we bring him upstairs (though lately he just follows us up) he grunts and squeaks and makes what we call baby noises. He has been doing this since we first got him at 9 weeks. It's another thing we adore about him. All these grunts and noises are great! It's the barking we need to curb asap!!! 

Sammy is a growler and Ricky isn't. Sammy, who is all of 8 lbs. soaking wet, growls and barks in a very deep, big dog voice. He gets VERY territorial about treats and steals toys away from Ricky, then turns his body around and ignores Ricky. Ricky flattens out on the floor and barks very sharply at Sammy. Sammy couldn't care less, he's enjoying that toy and so there!! LOL They are brats, and I love them dearly!  They sure make our lives more interesting, don't they?


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

*Sweetie turned Meanie HELP!!!*

I have an issue with our Lily and don't know what to do. She was a loving doll until we spayed her. She was spay at a week shy of 6 months, and had some extensive surgery done. She started the growling and snapping when we had the E-collar on her and we just thought it was because of the surgery. She is loving most of the time and playful. She will allow you to take her toys and plays catch dropping her toy at your feet. If she has something in her mouth she shouldn't I can usually bribe it out by doing drop it with a treat. But if you try to groom or take something from her and she doesn't want you to, she gets very mean and by mean she is agressive.....growling and if it doesn't work she will snap at you. This happens when she is asked to do anything she doesn't want to do and only to me or my husband (mostly him). She was his baby girl and now he wants to "get rid of her" and feels that she is unpreditiable. We have never hurt or done more than to raise our voices to her. She is very friendly and well mannered when she meets people, social with other dogs and fine with the nurses/doctor at the vets, and with her trainer. They can cut her nails or trim her ears and she just lays there. I can't imagine what made her like this, and am beside myself as to what to do to help her. I have ask the breeder and am waiting for a reply but hoped someone out there had some insight. Could this be physical such as a lack of hormones? Or is it more likely to just be a spoiled dog not getting her way? We have stopped letting her sleep in the bed and are keeping her confined to the kitchen during the day. I am not sure this is the right track, the trainer thinks it's her age and that she is trying to be the top dog. She has suggested that we keep her out of the bed, teether her to our belts making her go where we do and feed her after we eat and directly to hand to mouth. I am not sure but and willing to try anything. 
My heart is breaking thinking we might lose her and I worry about my Rudy and the effect this behavior has on him. Any ideas are greatly welcomed.

Rose Ann


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rose Ann,

It sounds to me as if Lilly is trying to be an alfa/top dog with you and I don't think you should let her. I wonder if this new behavior was brought on by surgery. You might want to consult a dog trainer, but first try the following... When she growls at you, flip her on her back (submissive position) lightly hold her muzzle and in a very low, growling vice say no (looking directly in her eyes). I would do it every time she growls at me and see what happens.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Banzei talks a lot, especially when we meet people or when he is excited


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

irnfit said:


> In reading all the posts, it seems they have this trait in common also. They don't like to be annoyed if they are tired, or sleeping. I'm the same way


:amen: !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rose Ann, it must be heart-breaking seeing the changes in your sweetie! I agree with what your breeder has suggested. Tethering Lily to you and hand feeding her for a while, asking her to sit or down and stay before she gets her food, will make her very attentive to you and will teach her that you are the top dog in the house. 

You also dont' want to show her that you react with fear or worry whenever she growls as this is attention, even if it's negative attention, and reinforces the unwanted behavior. Juila is right though, about flipping her over and growling, and I'd suggest you try this as well.

Good luck and keep us posted o.k.?


----------

